

SeatGeek Launches on iPad - jack7890
http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/seatgeek-for-ipad

======
cpolis
Congrats to the SeatGreek team! I have used the web and iPhone apps a bunch of
times and have had great experiences with them.

I particularly like SeatGeek because they are providing a service that is:

* valuable(in terms of $) by making it easy to find the best seats at the best price and presenting an OTD price

* visually interesting with an intuitive and robust UI

Many startups do one of these points well, few do both very well.

